# Dầu argan là gì? Có thể dùng cho da nhờn, mụn không?



## mai lan (2/7/18)

Dầu argan là gì? Đây là một loại dầu tuyệt phẩm dưỡng da: dưỡng ẩm, cung cấp dưỡng chất, làm mềm da, giảm nhờn, bớt mụn, xoá mờ thâm, sẹo,… Và dùng được cho da nhờn, mụn!

Nếu từ trước đến nay, bạn khá ngại việc dùng dầu argan để dưỡng da vì chưa hiểu rõ dầu argan là gì và các định kiến phổ biến về dầu như: bít lỗ chân lông, dễ kích ứng,… thì bạn nên xem xét lại dầu argan một lần nữa. Vậy dầu argan là gì? Có thể bạn không chú ý, nhưng đây là một trong những thành phần dưỡng da vô cùng phổ biến, có trong rất nhiều sản phẩm, được nhắc đến nhiều trên báo chí và các nghiên cứu khoa học về làm đẹp. Bác sĩ da liễu Patricia Wexler ở New York và Josie Maran, nhà sáng lập của hãng mỹ phẩm dùng dầu argan làm thành phần chính trong sản phẩm của họ sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn những thông tin làm đẹp hữu ích về loại dầu này.

*Dầu Argan là gì*

*



*​
Đối với các loại dầu dùng cho da mặt, mỗi loại sẽ có công thức, kết cấu, độ đặc và tỉ lệ hấp thu khác nhau và phù hợp để chăm sóc những loại da cùng những vấn đề về da khác nhau. Dầu thầu dầu (castor oil) và dầu hạt nho (grape-seed oil) giúp làm giảm tiết bã nhờn cho da nhờn mụn, trong khi dầu dừa, dầu quả bơ làm tăng độ ẩm cho da khô.

Dầu argan là gì ? Dầu argan nằm ở khoảng giữa của hai loại dầu trên, nó không quá đặc, không quá lỏng, nên phù hộ với tất cả loại da. Ưu điểm của dầu argan là cực kỳ giàu các loại axít béo Omega, vitamin E, axít Linoleic, hỗn hợp này dưỡng ẩm da một cách dịu nhẹ, làm mềm các vùng da khô và làm giảm bớt tình trạng nhờn, mụn. Có thể nói, dầu argan là một loại siêu thực phẩm của thiên nhiên ban tặng giúp bảo vệ và nuôi dưỡng làn da một cách dịu nhẹ và lành tính.

*Dầu Argan xoa dịu kích ứng*

*



*​
Thoa một lớp dầu lên làn da dầu, kích ứng nổi mụn có tốt thật không? Theo bác sĩ Wexler, trong một số trường hợp, người da dầu bị kích ứng nổi mụn không phải vì bản chất da dầu tự nhiên của họ mà do: hàng rào dầu-ẩm tự thân của da bị khô, bị phá huỷ bởi các sản phẩm rửa mặt hoặc thuốc trị mụn quá mạnh. Khi đó, da sẽ sản xuất nhiều dầu hơn nữa để bù đắp, dẫn đến bít lỗ chân lông và nổi mụn hàng loạt. Dầu argan là gì mà có thể xoa dịu mụn? Đây là loại dầu có thể giúp hỗ trợ lượng dầu tự nhiên đã mất, phục hồi hàng rào bảo vệ da và cân bằng lại lượng dầu da tiết ra, từ đó xoa dịu tình trạng kích ứng. Thành phần vitamin E của dầu argan cũng có tác dụng kháng viêm, giúp các nốt sưng đỏ dịu bớt. Các chất chống oxy hoá tự nhiên trong dầu cũng có tác dụng xoa dịu chàm da và làm mờ thâm, sẹo.

*Không bít lỗ chân lông*





​
Về lý thuyết, thật ra tất cả mọi chất đều có khả năng gây tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông nếu da bạn bị dị ứng với chất đó. Nhưng không giống như hầu hết các loại dầu hiện nay được biết đến có nguy cơ gây mụn với kết cấu đặc như dầu dừa, dầu ô liu, dầu argan là gì mà không gây bít lỗ chân lông? Đó là nhờ tính chất dầu khá lỏng, thật sự dịu nhẹ, lành tính và có nguy cơ kích ứng gần cực thấp so với các loại dầu khác.

*Dễ sử dụng*





​
Thật sự thì, dầu không phải chất dưỡng ẩm mà là chất khoá ẩm. Nó không trực tiếp đưa nước vào da mà tạo hàng rào bảo vệ da không cho nước và độ ẩm thất thoát ra khỏi biểu bì (giống như cơ chế giữ nhiệt của màng bọc thực phẩm vậy). Nên cách sử dụng tốt nhất là thoa dầu lên một làn da còn hơi ẩm để khoá hơi nước lại trong lỗ chân lông. Cách thứ hai là massage dầu trên da đã được thoa kem dưỡng ẩm để khoá tất cả dưỡng chất lại trong da. Cách thứ ba là trộn đều vài giọt dầu với kem dưỡng ẩm rồi thoa lên da. Dầu argan lỏng nhẹ, thẩm thấu nhanh nên da bạn sẽ căng mọng và mềm mượt nhưng không hề nhờn dính.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

